# my plan for all 21's and just over if you desperatly want a skyline



## ibb (May 9, 2005)

right guys plan is to get cheap insurance is find a company that insures your car and any other car 3rd party and their you have it your skyline insured 3rd party after a year youll hopefully have 1 years no claim and it shud then thereafter be much cheaper  . to all guys that will say y get it 3rd party? no point some will be very desperate also if you can get a ferrari this will also be insured BUT there is a catch the other car that you will drive has to be insured fully comp aswell  . dont worry get some older person like your mom or your dad and pay fo their name to be insured and woala there you have it 2 cars insured for under 2500 pounds. :smokin: now relax and search good luck


mods delete if un appropriate


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

There's a critical flaw in your logic I'm afraid - no company will insure a Skyline as Third Party only unless you seriously undervalue it (i.e. less than £5000) and even then I would be surprised as its a Group 20+ car.


----------



## ibb (May 9, 2005)

hi mate any car you drive is insured 3rd party. that includes a ferrari you dont have to tell them what other car youll be driving as long as the other car is also insured fully comp Ifned the insurance company they even checked this with the underwriters they say as long as you over 21. :smokin:


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Durzel said:


> There's a critical flaw in your logic I'm afraid - no company will insure a Skyline as Third Party only unless you seriously undervalue it (i.e. less than £5000) and even then I would be surprised as its a Group 20+ car.


Think he meant just insure a cheap car, with cover to drive other cars with third party cover. Of course theres flaws in that too. It needs to be someone elses car, and have its own insurance policy. You cant just get a few cars, insure one fully comp and then be covered third party on the rest.


----------



## ibb (May 9, 2005)

yes mate the other car has to be insured fully comp on it and give you permission to drive it


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

This is an old trick that's been around for years. There is an even cheaper variation of it if you want to keep costs to a minimum.

T.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

So you're basically saying someone (e.g. a parent) would insure the Skyline fully comp, and you'd insure some 1.0 beater fully comp yourself with a provision to drive other cars as Third Party Only with the owners permission?

I suppose you could do that - but my understanding of that "drive with owners permission" is that it is supposed to be the exception to the rule, just as named drivers are on normal policies. Insurance companies will use all available leverage to avoid paying out on a claim.

It's a big risk, and is technically defrauding the insurance company. But I can't sit in judgement since I had my R33 insured with me as named driver, albeit a "mature" young driver if I do say so myself.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

a lot of isurers hav stopped that now for young people


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Talat said:


> This is an old trick that's been around for years. There is an even cheaper variation of it if you want to keep costs to a minimum.
> 
> T.


What other variation is there?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Its that time of the month to get the red carpet out and roll it towards another "GENIUS NEWBIE" at the forum of wonderment !!!

Durz,

Save Cem the hassle and just zap him straight away - you know this is only going to go downhill with the usual routine bound to start at any moment !!!

   

J.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Great plan.

Only flaw is that you are only covered 3rd party on the Skyline. If you smash the Skyline you have to pay for it (apologies for stating the obvious).

If you are a named driver on the Skyline policy it will be very expensive (for your parents), also the 1 year no claims will be on an old beater so when you try to insure the skyline in your own name it will still be really expensive and the no claims will not count for much.

It may save you a few quid (unless you crash) but is also much higher risk. Having said all of that it is much better than driving without any insurance.

Nice try.


----------



## D4N_R33 (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm 21 and don't begrudge my premium at al... £1850 TPF&T , its a lot i know, and the company only valued it at £4000  but will change that next year when i review my policy renewal, speaking of which... how much am i looking at for a clean RB20E powered R33 (1995) to be worth? just so i can scare them


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

it will still cost a frtune for your parents to own + insure it and what with them being parents - would they be willing to do this? If the car gets nicked / smashed then their no claims are also at risk.

Assuming your parents also have their own cars - isnt their a rule that you can only use your no claims for one car ata time...?

Also, what if you get a speeding ticket - a serious one - they would have to prove / you would have to own up to being the one driving.

Either way - I guess your still going to end up paying £1 / 2 K plus.

also dont forget - regardless of what people say - it will cost a stack to run


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

its not easy finding other car cover whilst under 25 either.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Good insurers will mirror your bonus to other cars.

I have 4 cars all insured full protected ncb.

J.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

norwhich union - but if you feckers start crashing and ruining it for everyone else there will be big trouble


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I have found it easier to go on trade policy. I do change cars a lot. But it works out cheaper and cars are normally insured upon Value and not what they are. Its still not cheap but it is a "mod friendly" system. Or so i have found with my limited experiance


----------



## da daddy (Apr 11, 2005)

there is a much easier way then that and very very simple but it needs some brains to do it and it cost very very little (21years old,own a r33 gtr, paying insurance Only £1000 full comp with no claim bonus and can drive anything) Brains or what. BEAT THAT !! :smokin:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

da daddy said:


> there is a much easier way then that and very very simple but it needs some brains to do it and it cost very very little (21years old,own a r33 gtr, paying insurance Only £1000 full comp with no claim bonus and can drive anything) Brains or what. BEAT THAT !! :smokin:


Spill the beans!!

I heard about this too, but upon looking into it, through insurance companies and the met police, I was told, that in order to drive the second car (which you are not insured on) third party, the car actually has to be insured by someone.
Basically meaning, that if i get fully comp insurance on a 1.0 Micra on my name, I can drive my dads Mondeo third party, ONLY if its insured by someone, in this case, its insured by my dad on his name only.

Correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

Shabs said:


> Spill the beans!!
> 
> I heard about this too, but upon looking into it, through insurance companies and the met police, I was told, that in order to drive the second car (which you are not insured on) third party, the car actually has to be insured by someone.
> Basically meaning, that if i get fully comp insurance on a 1.0 Micra on my name, I can drive my dads Mondeo third party, ONLY if its insured by someone, in this case, its insured by my dad on his name only.
> ...


correct i believe


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Shabs said:


> Spill the beans!!
> 
> I heard about this too, but upon looking into it, through insurance companies and the met police, I was told, that in order to drive the second car (which you are not insured on) third party, the car actually has to be insured by someone.
> Basically meaning, that if i get fully comp insurance on a 1.0 Micra on my name, I can drive my dads Mondeo third party, ONLY if its insured by someone, in this case, its insured by my dad on his name only.
> ...


Spot on 

There are alot more terms surrounding the "driving other cars" extension.

One I will tell you if you get stopped driving this "other car" and you get out and in to the back of the police car. You have technically left a car uninsured on a public highway.

There are many more 

Jez


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

InsBro said:


> Spot on
> 
> There are alot more terms surrounding the "driving other cars" extension.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the fact that any time you are not driving it is not insured at all for fire, theft, vandalism, etc, etc.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

ibb said:


> right guys plan is to get cheap insurance is find a company that insures your car and any other car 3rd party and their you have it your skyline insured 3rd party after a year youll hopefully have 1 years no claim and it shud then thereafter be much cheaper  . to all guys that will say y get it 3rd party? no point some will be very desperate also if you can get a ferrari this will also be insured BUT there is a catch the other car that you will drive has to be insured fully comp aswell  . dont worry get some older person like your mom or your dad and pay fo their name to be insured and woala there you have it 2 cars insured for under 2500 pounds. :smokin: now relax and search good luck
> 
> 
> mods delete if un appropriate


no chance that would work now igf it does then there is something wrong


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

I work for an insurance broker in Northern Ireland, driving others cars extension, has certain rules and they do vary from insurance companies, you have to be over 21 but in most cases 25, the policy has to be in your name and fully comp to get the ext option, the other car has to be insured comp or tpft, you have to have the third parties permission, you are only covered Tp , and you can not commute to work and will be resticted mileage and diff limits for different companies apply.
If you plan apon getting your folks to insure a skyline as a second car, somebody said about a mirror bonus, its called matched bonus, most insurance companies will match no claim bonus from 1 policy to another, but not if there is a young driver on either policys, this is prevent exactly what everybody is discusing, and they wont let a young driver be added mid term either, if they do they will take away the matched discount.
Another option would be claim free driving, this is where somebody that has been on a policy as a 2nd driver for a period of years, some companies offer discount for the years proved to be claim free, but again with most insurance companies you have to be 25 and over!!
If the insurance company thinks in anyway there is something afoot, they can cancel pol without giving a reason, and they can refuse to pay out for claims, so if your driving a £10000 skyline through the extension and you hit a £30000 mercedes, you are left to pay the mercedes damages yourself and not for getting your skyline or maybe your mates skyline needing repaired, good luck with that!!

My advice is to buy a affordable car now, get a box of kleenex tissues wipe the drool from looking at all the skylines, and save like mad and buy yourself a lovely skyline that will be insured for what its worth, so you dont wrap it round a tree and get nothing to fix it, watch it rust in your back garden and eventually break your heart!!!

Or make friends with somebody that has a skyline and get them to pick you up all the time, you will still look good in the passenger seat and it will save you a fortune in petrol costs lol


----------

